# NZ Citizens options for PR in Australia



## asulana76 (May 3, 2011)

Hello All,

I am a newbie to this forum and joined to get some help with my application . I am a NZ Citizen wanting to apply for Australian PR under the GSM. I am currently a Systems Manager and have more than 2 years experience in Australia in the field. My total IT experience is around 7 years as Systems Administrator (4.5 years in New Zealand). I don't have a IT degree, BCOM from overseas (India). My brother is Australian Citizen and is willing to sponsor my application. The DIAC keep changing the process I am now confused and lost. Below is what I have understood so far that I need to do (correct me if I have interpreted it wrong):

1. Get my qualifications and skills accessed by ACS via RPL (if Successful)
2. Make an application (now totally confused on what visa I need to apply ) In some cases I found that I can get priority processing because of being a NZ Citizen and that an Australia Citizen is sponsoring me? Am I correct in this interpretation? 

Not sure if I need to still write the IELTS exams?
I have recently changed job so have not checked with my new employer if they are willing to sponsor me? If I do speak to them what are the requirements from an Employer perspective? Are there employer readily willing to sponsor or is it too tedious or process driven for them to prove that they were not able to fill the position locally and hence they had to go with me for the job? (this is what I was told by me previous employer when I approached them to help me with a sponsorship).

If I apply and fall under general category 4 I am assuming a waiting period of at least 2-4 years? Correct?

Can anyone please help me with any advice or direct me to a good Migration agent in Sydney that will guarantee positive results for my application.

Thanks in advance for all your responses and help 

Ash


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You could also take advantage of the Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This lets you (a NZ Citizen) just come right over and start working. You come over on a SCV (Special Category Visa). This is given on the spot when you enter AU. I assume you have no criminal background so will be eligible for the SCV.

Then you can apply for an AU PR visa onshore if you wish. See this link for more detail:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/visa-options-nz.htm


----------



## asulana76 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for a quick response amaslam,

So basically I need to apply for this visa:

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

But then it all comes down to the SOL and the priority processing where I am getting confused...I already have the SCV 444 visa and wish to apply for a PR so eventually I can apply for citizenship in future.

Which options will get me a quick response? is what I wanted to ask. If there is any way I can speed up my application. What ANZSCO code should I make my assessment with ACS.

Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

176 should be a bit faster, but the main thing that really speeds up applications are having a job offer. This increases your processing priority greatly (< 12 months to visa). 

So since you are already lucky enough to have a 444 come to AU, get a job in your field and then apply for a 176. You can work while you wait for your visa.

Once you get your 176 you get it evidenced (either by a trip back to NZ or at the local AU DIAC office, the CO will advise what you need to do). 

The ANZSCO code is not a important as having a job offer. As long as its a valid one and you meet the points then priority is going to depend more on your job and employment.



asulana76 said:


> Thanks for a quick response amaslam,
> 
> So basically I need to apply for this visa:
> 
> ...


----------



## asulana76 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Again amaslam

I have been working as a Technical Analyst for 2.5 years for a big company in Sydney and just recently resigned to join another big company where I will be the Systems Engineer - Citrix and will be starting with them next week (this is a permanent job) so the Employment offer letter will suffice as job offer? Correct?

To get my skills assecced by ACS, what category do I put in for the ANZSCO (Systems Manager - 262113) as this is now not in Schedule 3 of the SOL which is to be used if applying under GSM?

Thanks

Ash


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't really recommend a particular ANZSCO code as I haven't gone through ACS assessment. However you should read the descriptions of the different codes and see which matches the job description you are doing now or most recently. 

Even if you are not in top priority you still eventually get the PR visa (24 months instead of < 12 months). 



asulana76 said:


> Thanks Again amaslam
> 
> I have been working as a Technical Analyst for 2.5 years for a big company in Sydney and just recently resigned to join another big company where I will be the Systems Engineer - Citrix and will be starting with them next week (this is a permanent job) so the Employment offer letter will suffice as job offer? Correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## asulana76 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks amaslam

Now is the biggest task for me in preparing my RPL form from ACS. It is so confusing to fill in. Do I get any help via Migration Agents to have this filled. Or is it easy to fill it on my own? What should I emphasize in the RPL form under section 4 and the project reports. Can anyone help me in making this easy for me?

Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would recommend using the Search function of the forum for RPL. It is discussed very heavily and some threads have examples. As a great many of the IT applicants from the Indian Subcontinent also struggle with the RPL it is a frequent topic on the forum. 



asulana76 said:


> Thanks amaslam
> 
> Now is the biggest task for me in preparing my RPL form from ACS. It is so confusing to fill in. Do I get any help via Migration Agents to have this filled. Or is it easy to fill it on my own? What should I emphasize in the RPL form under section 4 and the project reports. Can anyone help me in making this easy for me?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## asulana76 (May 3, 2011)

Hello amaslam

I checked a few forums and they all say the below:

For the system admin it is not listed anymore in SOL which means not eligible for independent skilled migrant visa.

What does this mean? Is it still ok to get ACS assessment as System Manager 

Thanks


----------



## asulana76 (May 3, 2011)

Hello All

I have applied for the ACS assessment via RPL for a Systems Analyst. Waiting for a response. I am sure I won't be able to apply before July 2011 with DIAC. Just want to know what major changes are proposed that might effect my situation if I apply after July. 

Will really appreciate a helpful response. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

July changes should not really effect you as your application is based on the rules in place now. What they can do in some cases is take an occupation of the priority list. However this mainly increases processing time and not whether you get a visa or not. 

You're fairly safe as you have a skilled occupation and your SCV will cover you until the 176 comes through. 



asulana76 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have applied for the ACS assessment via RPL for a Systems Analyst. Waiting for a response. I am sure I won't be able to apply before July 2011 with DIAC. Just want to know what major changes are proposed that might effect my situation if I apply after July.
> 
> ...


----------



## asulana76 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks again. A big relief for my weird thoughts of wasting my money on ACS assessment. In either case I am still safe the only drawback would be more processing time. 

Thanks again amaslam for you prompt reply.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

As such, there is no particular need for you to get a PR specifically unless you need it specifically for employment...for most intents and purposes, the SCV is considered equivalent to a PR (except that it doesn't entitle you to medicare or centrelink benefits)

The SCV issued to NZ citizens on arrival does not have any travel or stay restrictions, so you can stay in Oz permanently if you so wish on an SCV.

There are ways in which the SCV differs from a GSM PR though...an SCV does not count for citizenship eligibility or for centrelink or medicare benefits.


----------



## asulana76 (May 3, 2011)

Yes exactly. I was trying to see how Australia will welcome me and offer me. And I love it so far and have decided to get the PR to apply for citizenship eventually.


----------



## nzusaus (May 29, 2011)

Hi There,

I am nz citizen living in australia for over 2 years. I would like to apply for australian PR, do i still have time? I heard from July rules are changing, can i please know whats cut off date ?

I am an IT professional, i think i need to application at ACS for the skills assessment, please clarify whether there is enough time left to start the process

Thanks for the help


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You have no time limit, basically you need to decide if you want to apply under the current points rules or the new one being introduced in July. 





nzusaus said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am nz citizen living in australia for over 2 years. I would like to apply for australian PR, do i still have time? I heard from July rules are changing, can i please know whats cut off date ?
> 
> ...


----------



## nzusaus (May 29, 2011)

amaslam said:


> You have no time limit, basically you need to decide if you want to apply under the current points rules or the new one being introduced in July.


Hi amaslam,

Thanks for the reply I would like to apply before this July. Is there any cut off date to apply under the old rules in July . Can i please also know what are the new rules from July and how does it effect NZ citizens living in aus to apply PR

Thanks


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

nzusaus said:


> Hi amaslam,
> 
> Thanks for the reply I would like to apply before this July. Is there any cut off date to apply under the old rules in July . Can i please also know what are the new rules from July and how does it effect NZ citizens living in aus to apply PR
> 
> Thanks


As long as your application is lodged and acknowledged by DIAC on or before 30 June, you will go under current rules.


----------



## asulana76 (May 3, 2011)

Hello amaslam

As I have put my application to ACS for skill assessment can I apply with DIAC before I get the ACS results? Do I have to wait for the results? If so then I will not meet the deadline of July. 

Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The visa eligibility link on the AU Immi website will have this answer.



asulana76 said:


> Hello amaslam
> 
> As I have put my application to ACS for skill assessment can I apply with DIAC before I get the ACS results? Do I have to wait for the results? If so then I will not meet the deadline of July.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nzusaus (May 29, 2011)

*Ielts*

Hi There,

Can you please confirm whether there is a need to take IELTS test under current rules before july and on/after july for NZ citizens to apply PR

Thanks


----------



## laomashu (May 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> As such, there is no particular need for you to get a PR specifically unless you need it specifically for employment...for most intents and purposes, the SCV is considered equivalent to a PR (except that it doesn't entitle you to medicare or centrelink benefits)
> 
> The SCV issued to NZ citizens on arrival does not have any travel or stay restrictions, so you can stay in Oz permanently if you so wish on an SCV.
> 
> There are ways in which the SCV differs from a GSM PR though...an SCV does not count for citizenship eligibility or for centrelink or medicare benefits.


As Kiwi living in Oz, you can get medicare and family support if have kids. The only difference is can't live in doll in Oz if get sack.


----------



## asulana76 (May 3, 2011)

Yes I will have to wait for my assessment from ACS before applying with DIAC . Which will not be before July. And yes NZ Citizens will be required to provide IELTS results to the set marks to prove English language requirement as told to me by a CSR from DIAC helpline for new changes in July

Thanks


----------

